
“I Don't Hate Arrow Functions” Blog Post - _getify
https://davidwalsh.name/i-dont-hate-arrow-functions
======
z3t4
with async/await you can write very terse arrow functions. If you don't care
about error handling, readability, or comprehension. I only use arrow
functions when running stuff in the repl, debug console, or in chat messages.
In all production code I use named functions. Actually I don't use any ES6+ in
production code, because I'm targeting more then just the mainstream browsers.
Although I'm looking forward to use some of it if JS engines are able to catch
up to the ECMA, and people stop using old browsers. I don't think adding a
compilation step is worth it, besides optimizing script size and loading time.
Not all engines support source maps, some doesn't even give a stack trace.
Then good luck debugging.

------
_getify
(self post)

